# Tuesday of Determination



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks like there will be, again, big marches today. 

DO you think that that one demand will be fulfilled or just ignored as it has been for the last twelve months?

Personally I think the military will never let go, and most egyptians are quite contempt with the current state of affairs and will believe anything that they are told.

I am sorry for Egypt, and the revolution that never was.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Looks like there will be, again, big marches today.
> 
> DO you think that that one demand will be fulfilled or just ignored as it has been for the last twelve months?
> 
> ...


I tend to agree with your opinion.

I always thought that they gave up too early last year, that just because Mubarak was "out" did not mean the end to all that was wrong.

The main thing missing, imho, is ONE strong person, to lead and direct this country out of its problems. Have not seen or heard of a single person who fits that category.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I am just back from Shoubra, Immbaba and Mohandiseen... all is quiet and traffic flowing as normal.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes you are quite right in saying that as soon as Mubarak left they thought the fight was over.. how wrong was that? One reason these week day marches never take hold is that quite simply people cannot afford to go and miss a day at work..that is those who are fortunate to have a job .


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Protests are supposed to start at 4pm.


----------

